# My piano "rondo"ish piece inspired by Beethoven



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

I spent some time writing this rondo/ very loose piano sonata only around a minute long. It's got a development and stuff so that's always a good start. It's kind of inspired by my favorite composer Beethoven. I could hear the main theme maybe being found in his middle period. Hope you guys like it!


----------

